# Anyone here of the Zuba Dreamwalker



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I was speaking to a girl at Petco tonight, she is a trainer (not at Petco







, she told me about the Zuba Dreamwalker, and she said it really works.

She said it's abit complicated to get on, however once you know how, it works really good.

Anyone here of this, or see it?

http://www.zubapets.com/cgi-bin/zuba/dreamwalker.html

http://www.zubapets.com/pdfs/DreamWalkerInstructions.pdf


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Never heard of it.
But...
you can loop your 6' leash around the front of their chest and do the same thing for free. It goes from the collar to your hand then around and back to your hand. So your hand has the loop and a small section of the leash in it. If the dog pulls, it tightens - if the dog doesn't pull, the loop dangles in front of the front legs, reminding them not to pull.

price is right, too.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I couldn't get the site link to load so I looked at the PDF file. I might reconsider if I could get the site link to load but from the PDF file, I don't think I'd choose this one. 

I just got the Easy Walk which I've not had a chance to try out on a real walk yet due to forced overtime yesterday. I do plan to try it this morning. Husband *has* used it and he loves it.

I didn't much care for the additional dangly string/rope and this DreamWalker sits up higher near the neck and I don't like that. 
From the pics in the PDF file, looks like the Easy Walk would be less trouble to put on and take off as well. 

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/serv...273_26908_13272

I'm trying to get things away from my dog's necks wheneverp possible. This DreamWalker isn't a collar and doesn't sit up higher like a collar would but it's still a bit higher than I think I like.

Just my 2c worth but I'm no expert.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dOgNever heard of it.
> But...
> you can loop your 6' leash around the front of their chest and do the same thing for free. It goes from the collar to your hand then around and back to your hand. So your hand has the loop and a small section of the leash in it. If the dog pulls, it tightens - if the dog doesn't pull, the loop dangles in front of the front legs, reminding them not to pull.
> 
> price is right, too.



That's what I do -- Max is on a harness.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

a trained dog will walk on any collar with a regular lead. All these gadgets are are bandaids to cover lack of training. In horses, I used to watch people re-bit their horses constantly, twist snaffles to pelhams, to gags with all sorts of martingales and drawreins thrown in. Most of the horses would go in a snaffled with a good rider and some schooling. Same with dogs. Teach the dog not to pull.

Lee


----------



## deefme (Feb 21, 2011)

*about 2 years too late but.....*

I totally agree with Wolfstraum's comments and also hold to the belief that there is no such thing as a bad dog; merely a bad and/or ignorant owner.
In response to the Zuba Dreamwalker thread I would like to defend this product for the following reasons
1. Soon after falling in love with a GSD rescue I sustained a long-term injury which left an inability to balance properly
2. My GS is very strong and boisterous and quickly worked out he could pull me off my feet in seconds.
3. A lot of money was spent in dog training classes and trainers loved working with him as he was putty in their hands. Unfortunately my recently educated 'commands' only worked indoors - as soon as we were outside I just became putty in his paws! 
4. I live in the UK and every single type of 'non-pull' harness was a waste of money. I had the grazed knees to prove it. You can't buy a Z/Dreamwalker in the UK but I was able to order from the US. I can honestly say I couldn't get by without out it and I can't recommend it too highly. It is not the solution to dog training but it has saved the confidence (and knees!) of ppl like me


----------

